# Re prices of gold fountain pen nib?



## farhanc (9 Apr 2013)

Hello
My question if I was looking for solid gold fountain pen nib, what price do they start from and any other useful information about the nibs before and I make purchase. I am left handed, and I think my friend who I might purchase for his birthday is right handed. 

So I thought a gold nib for a gift.

I look forward to hearing from you.


Yours

Farhan(London)


----------



## 12345Peter (9 Apr 2013)

You would probably be better to post this in the woodturning section.

Regards
Peter


----------



## beech1948 (9 Apr 2013)

better to do a purposeful search on google

try

http://www.nibs.com/KitPenNibs.htm

Al


----------

